# new to me fin and feather!



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

The boat had some interest on here early summer and for some reason didn't sell??

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1306417452/11

anyway.. i picked it up today for $600 and a heritage redfish kayak!

its pretty moldy but i think it will clean up fast.
the motor is an 05 4 stroke and looks like brand new besides stickers peeling
ill post picks tomorrow of before and after


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice score


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

> nice score


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

It cleaned up well.when i bought it i took a gamble and got it not running,put new gas in and cleaned the carb and she fired up!

ill keep posting with the progress

before




































after



























and this is the worst of it which needs a little reinforcement from the front seat cracking the glass


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

she cleaned up real nice


----------



## southernstrain (Sep 27, 2011)

Good looking boat!

How do these compare in size to the lt25? Seems very similar in style


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> Good looking boat!
> 
> How do these compare in size to the lt25?  Seems very similar in style


similar in size but i think the fit and finish is a little better.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

What size is the motor? Very nice find!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome find. I had a console version of one of these for about 5 years or so. It was a good boat except not very friendly in choppy conditions. You might want to try a set of trim tabs on that thing, might help a lot. If it doesnt work for you then I would be more than happy to give you your money back  and you can even keep the kayak! Jokes aside, stellar find..


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!! Look forward to many more posts with the new boat out on the water!


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> Awesome find. I had a console version of one of these for about 5 years or so. It was a good boat except not very friendly in choppy conditions. You might want to try a set of trim tabs on that thing, might help a lot. If it doesnt work for you then I would be more than happy to give you your money back   and you can even keep the kayak! Jokes aside, stellar find..


 Thanks,a friend of mine has the console model and thats what made me want one.i wasn't even thinking of buying one until i randomely did a search on craigslist and couldn't pass it up.
i have an action craft for fishing my home waters but wanted something i could take to places that i was unfamiliar with like the glades,lagoon etc.
Tabs were on my list for sure and ill keep you in mind if i sell 

oh.. and the motor is a 25 

here is a pic after one side was buffed out from today


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

My vote for best deal of 2011!!! Nice score. That boat looks super quite. Should be able to sneak right up on em.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

> My vote for best deal of 2011!!! Nice score. That boat looks super quite. Should be able to sneak right up on em.


yeah.. my addictive craigslist searching does pay off. the kayak i traded was actually free after buying and selling other kayaks i got off craigslist.
i hope its quiet. :-/


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

With a little motivation for an everglades trip i put in a lot of work the last couple weeks with tons of help from my friend doug we fixed cracked deck and covered it with sea deck scraps i pieced together, added rod tubes,switch panel, had the carb rebuilt and the trailer.
Took it for a test run thursday evening to make sure all worked and it ran great!
we left friday at 4am for everglades city hoping for no issues and the boat performed awesome for our 3 day camping-fishing trip








switch panel with 12v plug for iPhone charging for gps








rod tubes..man was that tuff to make the first hole








here they are toward the bow cleaned up and finished with 5200 later








heres the rod holders with some more scrap sea deck for fly reel protection








also added the sea deck to the new yeti from carbon marine thanks joe!








floats pretty skinny
















part of my trash can slam!








We had a good trip catching a ton of snook and a couple little tarpon.
plan on power trim and tilt or jackplate and poling platform


----------



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice work!!  The flyrods fit ok? I was thinking about the same horizontal rod tubes for my (F&F) boat, but it looked like a tight fit in terms of rod tube length combined with cockpit length (right at 9') ....

The Seadeck choice looks great on your boat as well!!


AP


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

thanks AP
you have to drill three holes for each pipe and they go all the way to the front so you have about 11 feet. i can send you more detailed pics cause it is kinda sketchy and i wish i had more info before i started but it worked so no complaints.. 

i didn't think i liked the sea deck at first but i had to cover up the repair and it ended up turning out great.it cost about 80 bucks and wasn't to hard to do.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2011)

makes that high sider look small. Nice boat. I do love scouting CL every night. I picked up some great deals for my build also.

Congrats. [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------

